# GoProHD 850 XP Videos



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Checkout my other videos from the past few years at http://www.youtube.com/user/yok0christ/videos. More videos to come...enjoy!


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

nice lol with enough determination and a popo you can go through almost anything


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool videos!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Gotta love the 850s!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yokochrist said:


> Gotta love the 850s!


yeah If I dont pick up a SxS for the me and the wife, the 850XP is probably what will come home w/ me.


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I hear the new 2012 850 HO is pretty sweet. I just ordered a triangle stealth snorkel can't wait to get it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wasted your money on a kit but, it's yours so... good luck.


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I heard their kits are the best from several folks. Plus, I need it to be stealth Minnesota law frowns on snorkels. It makes me feel safe knowing this is a tested product and not something I threw together. Now I did just stealth snorkel a buddies 550XP on tracks and it went pretty good, but I wanted the full snorkel and I wasn't looking to run back and forth to the hardware store.


----------

